# Irrigation repair



## tre0808 (Jul 28, 2021)

I have a dripline that was installed by someone I no longer have access to. The fitting and the hose have come loose so that the water flows out. I am not sure what this fitting is called or how to replace. Looking for possible guidance or suggestions. Attached is a photo.


----------



## tre0808 (Jul 28, 2021)

PS I tried to slide it back on and tighten the screw on clamp but it came back off when I turned on the zone.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

No expert here but I would cut of a 2" section of the old pipe if possible an get a new screw on clamp if you cant open this one or it is slipping.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

It looks like this is probably a RB riser with a barb connection. I would venture to guess that the drip line is the wrong ID and therefore the clamp down.. you should never need that with a barb fitting.

The drip line should have a model on it somewhere.. i can't identify it. You more than likely need a new barb fitting with a bigger MM size.

This wasn't installed well.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks like a 90 degree female adapter. Most drip line is 1/2", but some larger landscapes use 3/4".

I agree with @burntfire that the inside diameter of the drip line is to big for the fitting. It looks like someone tried to build the barb up using electric tape.

https://store.rainbird.com/xfffa050-low-profile-xf-elbow-female-adapter-17mm-x-1-2-in-fpt.html


----------

